

Show HN: Martin Luther King Jr. quote search engine - ashbhat

It just so happens that we had a Martin Luther King Jr. project at my high school. The options were an essay, poem, multimedia, or web project. Me being a person who hates writing, decided to do something more web based.<p>Check it out and give me feedback. It's due tomorrow LOL.<p>(It's supposed to be a search engine that indexes most if not all of Martin Luther King Jr's famous quotes from all around the internet. It works. Sorta. Best part is that the entire search engine's data is local, and all the indexing is done by my server. Does not use google and is not affiliated in any way, shape or form. :D)<p>here's the site!
http://freedom.ashbhat.com/
======
cup
I have my computer screen tilted which causes the image to be stretched at the
bottom in a very unflattering manner.

Apart from that it looks pretty simple and clean.

